
Show HN: First 30 Days of Web Development - jashmenn
https://www.newline.co/30-days-of-webdev
======
filipkappa
Looks great for basics, but not enough in today's world (introduction to git
on day 28th...)

I'd recommend beginners to do this guide in a week - I get that every person
has his/her own pace but there's no need to strech it into 30 days.

After that week you should jump straight into one of the leading framework
like React or Vue.

Here are some helpful tutorials:

React:
[https://mdbootstrap.com/education/react/](https://mdbootstrap.com/education/react/)
[https://www.w3schools.com/react/](https://www.w3schools.com/react/)

Vue:
[https://mdbootstrap.com/education/vue/](https://mdbootstrap.com/education/vue/)

~~~
dividido
[https://btholt.github.io/complete-intro-to-
react-v5/](https://btholt.github.io/complete-intro-to-react-v5/)

------
Doyniish
cute foxes!

